# Paying money for answers



## bernardmorrison (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi

I have posted 2 questions in this board, neither of which were answers. I would be willing to pay money to get an answer for these questions. Does that option exist in Mrexcel?

Thanks

Bernard


----------



## Dryver14 (Dec 7, 2011)

There are mainly 3 reasons why a question is not answered here.

The question is too vague to understand what is being looked for

Its a homework question and whilst we are willing to give a push in the right direction that is not what this board is for

A professional job is being requested that is frankly too huge or complicated for people to do for free, 

on the last part this is not the place for such questions or indeed to offer or request money 

which catagory are you in?


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Dec 7, 2011)

How about posting links to your unanswered threads, and maybe some fresh eyes will come up with something ?


----------



## PaddyD (Dec 7, 2011)

Dryver14's comments are spot on, and soliciting is against the rules 

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/faq.php?faq=mrexcel_faq#faq_no_soliciting


----------



## Smitty (Dec 7, 2011)

Bernard, if you need to pay for an answer you can send Mr. Excel's Project Manager at consult at mrexcel.com.


----------



## diddi (Dec 7, 2011)

bernard, you have made 5 requests to the forum over the years, (prior to today)

in 2005, your question was solved to your satisfaction in 11 minutes.

in 2005 your next question was solved in 17 minutes and you said "I love it Seti, Simple and beautiful"

in 2005 you asked a question about MS Word on an excel forum and noboby could help

in 2006 you where helped by Richard Schollar in 23 minutes, and you replied calling him "parsnip"

in 2008 your question went unanswered possibly because nobody could provide any light on the difficulty you encountered

now after several years have passed you are complaining?  what the...?


----------



## Smitty (Dec 7, 2011)

diddi said:


> in 2006 you where helped by Richard Schollar in 23 minutes, and you replied calling him "parsnip"


 
FYI - Back then Richard's username was parsnip.


----------



## diddi (Dec 7, 2011)

@smitty
learn something new every day! LOL

i wasnt very active on the board back then


----------



## Peter_SSs (Dec 7, 2011)

diddi said:


> now after several years have passed you are complaining?  what the...?


To be fair, I didn't see any complaint by the OP, just a question if there was an option to offer payment to get an anwer.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 8, 2011)

diddi said:


> in 2006 you where helped by Richard Schollar in 23 minutes, and you replied calling him "parsnip"



 I remember those days...  I remember some one once asking why he chose that username and Truby and I stepped in suggesting that he has great similarities with Parsnip, namely they are an irritant and they smell rather badly.


----------



## Greg Truby (Dec 8, 2011)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> I remember those days... I remember some one once asking why he chose that username and Truby and I stepped in suggesting that he has great similarities with Parsnip, namely they are an irritant and they smell rather badly.


 
LOL - aye, I remember that as well.


----------



## bernardmorrison (Dec 8, 2011)

Sorry for the delay in reply, i wasn't expecting such quick answers.

Thanks to all that answered. Regarding the 3 reasons questions are unanswered, i don't think my question falls into those categories. Maybe i'm wrong.

The reason i wondered about paying is that i would really love an answer, but dont know how else to get one. I could'nt pay much as it would come from my own money not my company. However i would not want to upset the culture of the board either.

Smitty, what do you mean by "send Mr. Excel's Project Manager at consult at mrexcel.com."?

Regards


----------



## Smitty (Dec 8, 2011)

Mr. Excel has a consulting team.  You can get in touch with them by sending an email to "consult*AT*mrexcel.com".  Just replace the "at" with "@".


----------



## bernardmorrison (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks Smitty, I'll check that out. See if it's within my price range.


----------



## starl (Dec 8, 2011)

It helps if you can give me an idea of your budget, then. Sometimes we can work it out...


----------



## bernardmorrison (Dec 8, 2011)

My budget - About 10 euros/dollars per answer, I guess


----------



## starl (Dec 8, 2011)

ah - so q&a, not a project?
just put the info in the email when you send it.


----------



## bernardmorrison (Dec 9, 2011)

Will do, thanks


----------



## slay0r (Dec 9, 2011)

What about paying in cookie and cake form, is that still considered a bribe?  I do love treating my helpers!

On a slightly more serious note though, I do find it very nice to see that some of the people that get paid on Ozgrid actually donate everything they earn to charity, especially when they didn't answer the question fully themselves. Like to see some charity!


----------



## Joe4 (Dec 9, 2011)

No one gets paid here, we are all volunteers!
I have been asked a few times by people I have helped if they can send a gift or some token of appreciation.  I usually tell them to either make a donation to their favorite charity, or simply "pay it forward" by helping someone else.


----------



## Smitty (Dec 9, 2011)

"Pay it forward" is what it's all about here. 



> I usually tell them to either make a donation to their favorite charity...


 
FYI - Nate Oliver's family will be letting us know which charity they would like donations for in his honor, so I'll let everyone know as soon as they do.


----------



## Greg Truby (Dec 9, 2011)

Joe4 said:


> ...or simply "pay it forward" by helping someone else.


 
Well, as Nate so amply demonstrated, that's not really "paying" now is it?  'cuz in the process of helping the other people, one usually develops expertice in oneself as well. :wink:


----------



## Joe4 (Dec 9, 2011)

> Well, as Nate so amply demonstrated, that's not really "paying" now is it? 'cuz in the process of helping the other people, one usually develops expertice in oneself as well.


...and creates a snowball effect.

As Eddie from National Lampoon's "Christmas Vacation" would say, "that's a gift the keeps on givin'!"


----------



## Worf (Dec 9, 2011)

My day is ruined.
I just read about NateO. Had brief contact with him because I joined the forum recently, but could quickly form a high opinion on him.
RIP.


----------



## slay0r (Dec 20, 2011)

Smitty any idea on that charity? Would like to make a christmas donation for all you guys helping me recently, obviously as I learn I can post but for now that's the best I can do. Would rather give to a different charity from the mainstream so hopefully they'll choose something different!


----------



## Smitty (Dec 20, 2011)

Here you go:



> Nate's Brother-In-Law, Adam, just gave me the information for anyone who wants to contribute something in Nate's name:
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


----------



## slay0r (Dec 20, 2011)

Excellent choice, will make a donation tomorrow morning


----------

